# Does anyone have their theme for 2009?



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone had a theme already in place for 2009. We're doing "Nightmare Nursery Rhymes" and are twisting seven childrens poems into our walkthrough. Has anyone used a theme similar to this in the past?


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I started out with this one, and pretty much planned out an entire walk-through woods with fairy tale/rhymes theme. I can send you my ideas if you're interested. BUT I am changing as I am going to do a 2 acre haunted corn maze. Now I am having trouble coming up with ideas for that for some reason. I like to have a theme and buy and create accordingly and just can't get my mind in gear on what I want to do with pumpkins, scarecrows, etc. But I have info on how we were doing about 10 sites with the theme you are using.


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd love to hear your ideas. We're using about two acres as well and have eight twisted nursery rhymes. I'd love to know how you did yours.


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

What rhymes are you doing?


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

We're doing twisted versions of:

Little Miss Muffet
Jack be Nimble
Twinkle Twinkle
Peter Piper's Pumpkin Patch
Mary, Mary Quite Contrary
Ring around the Rosie
Round and Round the Garden

Are you thinking of doing the same theme?


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Hallowitch said:


> We're doing twisted versions of:
> 
> Little Miss Muffet
> Jack be Nimble
> ...


Ideas:
Little Miss Muffet:down comes the spider and eats her!
Jack be Nimble:jumped over the candlestick and catches fire.
Twinkle Twinkle:star crashes down and is radio active.
Peter Piper's Pumpkin Patch:Great man eating pumpkin.
Mary, Mary Quite Contrary:with skeletons all in a row.
Ring around the Rosie:children singing as Rosie is tied to a stake.
Round and Round the Garden:don't know that one.or remember


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

daddywoofdawg said:


> Ideas:
> Little Miss Muffet:down comes the spider and eats her!
> Jack be Nimble:jumped over the candlestick and catches fire.
> Twinkle Twinkle:star crashes down and is radio active.
> ...


Wow! Those sound cool!!!!


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

Hallowitch said:


> We're doing twisted versions of:
> 
> Little Miss Muffet
> Jack be Nimble
> ...


No, just curious. Sounded freaky to have it in nursery rhymes so I wanted to know which ones. Sounds awsome though!!  Wish I lived in Canada so I could go to it.


----------

